# Pitbull head size



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

What's the average head size for a 4 month old pit ??


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lady fireball (Sep 9, 2012)

Depends on the breed pit. Do you know your breed or bloodline ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*facepalm*


there are NO breeds of pit. the only "pit" is the American Pit Bull Terrier or APBT for short. the American Staffordshire, American Bully, Staffordshire Bull Terrier are all different breeds entirely. Also bloodline does not determine head size.... considering the fact that u cant compare a razor's edge AmBully to a Jeep/redboy APBT as they are not the same breed. 

in answer to the OP's question... theres no average so to speak. these dogs typically grow up then out, so the head will fill in as they grow closer to 2 years old. if ur into that whos got the biggest head thing.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

No I'm not in to it 
But 
My girl pup head look small to me 
And her nose look a little bit long I thing 
I'll upload a pic's
I want you to see 
N tell me what r u thing about it (;


























Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> No I'm not in to it
> But
> My girl pup head look small to me
> And her nose look a little bit long I thing
> ...


Funny thing about head size is you really never know how big their head will get.

I have a friend who has a pitbull lab mix...his head was very small all the way until 7 months old. Now his dog has a massive head with a chiseled jaw. Beautiful dog.

Loose skin isn't even a good predictor in the matter because that is really just genetic.

Did you get your dog just for the head size? I really despise these threads. It's like posting "My Labrador's feet are not webbed, when will they be webbed?"


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Hahaha I already said no 
I just wanted to know that's all
N what do you thing about her nose?!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

When owning these dogs its like opening a box of chocolates (lmao) you never know what youre gonna get.. without papers there is a good chance its mixed but even the purest of apbts have many different looks.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Is it shaped like A cauliflower or mushroom? 
Yeah, I said it, just couldn't hep masef


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

She doesn't look like a pit to me, but as was stated in your other thread, without having papers you'll never know what she is. She's cute, head size varies greatly, a proper full grown APBT head is 2/3 of the chest width, but you can never know until the dog is matured.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah unless you know what breed of dog you have you can't really know what the average is.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

6 month old 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

... sometimes if i'm feeling down i log in and look for the these kind of threads so i can laugh. thanks for the pick-me-up!
good to see you around Will. we missed your whirlwind of wit.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

^ what the hell?


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Somebody needs to get smacked with the ban stick


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Hahahah אידיוט 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> ^ what the hell?


is this question about my post?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It almost looks mixed with Doberman too. There is no "standard" head size. That's like asking what the standard height is for a Quarter Horse LMAO

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> is this question about my post?


it was about the OPs post that was unnecessary and removed.

also i found out on another thread, English is not his first language.... so somethings might get lost in translation.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> is this question about my post?


no. the OP put up some nonesense and i was wondering why nothing had been done by the mods....  no worries my friend


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

AHH! got it. i was confused for a sec.


----------

